# dispatching critters



## mikecraw015 (Jun 8, 2007)

anyone know of another way to dispatch animals besides shooting and blunt force trauma?

thanks!
Mike


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

there are many other methods that i will send you a pm about. i dont know any other mods opinions on this but i think with this question the answers should be sent via pm and if anyone else wants to no them just ask


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

I would like to know some ways other than what he mentioned. I was very surpriesd that he used the civilized way of putting things and very much appreciate that he did and encourage others to do so. By the way nice sig :rollin:


----------



## mikecraw015 (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks. No reason to give the anti's something else to use.

Mike


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

not only anti's but anyone. we're not brutes, i like to think of us as mother nature's agents who specialize in wildlife control and promoting healthy populations.

we good people mann :beer:


----------



## Rich Cronk (Nov 8, 2007)

Simply go over to the PETA site and find a photo of one of them there animal rights activist's. Print off the photo. Now when you have an animal in your trap. just show it your photo of the PETA NutJob and he will die of shock from the ugly. 8)


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

A couple of posts got deleted which I felt were a black eye to trapping. Sometimes it is best to have a conversation about dispatching animals through PM's if your dispatch method is different than just shooting them with a .22. Some may disagree with this but then again, why dig our own grave.


----------



## mikecraw015 (Jun 8, 2007)

sorry about that NDtrapper. didn't know it'd cause such a stir.

Mike


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

No problem. It's not the question that gets things going but the answers which is why I left the topic up. There was nothing wrong with your question but a few of the replies were tastless IMO and have no place on a public forum or even on the trapline. They only way someone can learn is by asking.


----------

